# Morritt’s Grand - car rental and diving



## janej (Jan 10, 2010)

We are going to Morritt's Grand for Spring Break in March.  We've been there once many years ago.  My husband would do fine driving on the opposite side of the road.  But we don't plan to go out a lot.   McCurley's quoted $300 for round trip transportation to/from airport + Nissan centra for the week.  I can get a compact from Andy's for about the same price.  We will arrive early on Sunday.  Are the big grocery stores on the airport side of the island?  

Are there other workable arrangements to rent car for 3-4 days only?  Do I need to buy insurance coverage if I rent from McCurley's or Andy's?

My husband and I got diving certification last time we visited the island.  But we have not dived since.  Should we just do a refresh class there or do it at home?  Our boys are 14 and 11 now.  We'd like to get them started.  Should we start their lesson at home?

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jane


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2010)

McCuleys is the way to go if your going to Morritts. There is a grocery store on the way to Morritts and the McCurley can stop here on your way to the resort. There is a mini market across the street and down a block from Morritts. What we liked about McCurleys was they picked us up at the airport and took us back to the airport while the car was at Morritts.


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2010)

*How early to book McCurleys?*

We are going to Morritts in April and plan on using McCurleys.  How early
should we contact them about a car rental?


----------



## Noni (Jan 10, 2010)

The grocery stores, along with other stores, are not open on Sundays.  I have been told that one can buy milk, bread, etc. at gas stations on Sundays.

As far as grocery stores, we normally stop at Hurleys or at Fosters on the way to Morritts.  They are both large and located in centers with other stores.  There is a smaller Fosters across the highway from Morritts and the Reef.  The prices are the same as the larger Fosters, but the inventory is smaller.  It is very convenient.


----------



## jtridle (Jan 10, 2010)

janej said:


> We will arrive early on Sunday.  Are the big grocery stores on the airport side of the island?
> 
> We own at morritt's.  Have not been there since Nov. '08 but then grocery stores were not open on sunday and I don't think anything has changed in that regard.  But there is a Foster's grocery store across the street from the Reef Resort which is next to Morritt's.  It's not as big as the grocery stores in town but it's big enough in my opinion.  You can get about anything there when they open on Monday morning (I don't know the exact time) and what they don't have, you can ask them to get it for you and they will have it delivered from their other store.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaH (Jan 10, 2010)

Store hours for Fosters Express at Morritt"s Shopping Ctr :
Mon - Thur 7am - 7pm
Fri - Sat 7am - 9pm

We'll be there in Jun also arriving on Sun. I think 7am Monday morning is early enough to get the supplies we need


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2010)

We brought some food from home. Frozen steaks and frozen deli meats. Bought our booze at the duty free. Did run out and paid over $50.00 for a case of beer. If you bring steaks the USDA lable must be on the package.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 11, 2010)

*cayman*

We did a car from McCurleys also and I would book as far ahead as possible... maybe get a better rate ?!?!? We found them to be fine and loved the convenience of being picked up at the resort... having the car waiting was  great.... they do also accept tips on each leg to and from the airport.... about 45 min drive... but nice to look around a bit... go to the BOtanical Gardens... LOVED it... nice paths to walk around and very private... also go to the LIghthouse to eat.. great lunches and nice view, good giftshop too...Rum Point is fun and the water is just so clear and calm. We ate out at lunch every day and tried different places... we liked the island and found people friendly, polite, no one  trying to sell anything and  just a great place to relax...have fun !!!


----------



## janej (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone a lot for the information.  I am going to confirm with the McCurley's.  Does anyone know if they allow second driver?  I'd like to use my Costco Amex card for the collision coverage.  But I have to be the primary driver to get the free coverage.   

I am still trying to figure out what to do with the kids' diving lesson.  It seems like my 14 year old is easy.  But it seems like my 11 year old would have to take private lesson.


----------



## mbh (Jan 12, 2010)

*Second Driver*

Rented from them last Feb. All the second driver had to do was also purchase a Cayman license($8).


----------



## janej (Jan 13, 2010)

mbh said:


> Rented from them last Feb. All the second driver had to do was also purchase a Cayman license($8).



Cool, thanks!

Ocean Frontier emailed me about DIVI lowered the age limit for the online class.  So my DS11 can do the online version now.


----------



## Sthack (Jan 19, 2010)

*3 - 4 day rental*

Does anyone know if McCurley's have a 3 or 4 day rental and would also provide roundtrip transfer from/to the airport?  If so, what do they charge?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 21, 2010)

easyrider said:


> McCuleys is the way to go if your going to Morritts. There is a grocery store on the way to Morritts and the McCurley can stop here on your way to the resort. There is a mini market across the street and down a block from Morritts. What we liked about McCurleys was they picked us up at the airport and took us back to the airport while the car was at Morritts.




We've used a McCurley's a couple of times.  

In '08, they quit making stops at the grocery store.

You may want to contact them, to see if that has changed.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 9, 2010)

how do you bring meat down? soft side cooler? check it? carry it on? thanks!

and is it worth the $$$ to check an extra suitcase full of food?


----------



## janej (Apr 9, 2010)

We just got back from Morritt's.  We rented from Hertz and got a very beat up car.  If you arrive on Sunday, the grocery stores are not open any way.  It might be easier to rent from McCurley's.

I did not find the grocery price too high compared to Northern Virginia.  I don't think it is worth checking another bag.  But we only had to pay $20 per bag going there.  Somehow they did not charge bag fee coming back.  We flew US Air.  I love Rum Cake and found the best price at the airport in the store near the gate.  Their price is in US dollar too.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 9, 2010)

We usually bring our food down in a regular small luggage.  I just line it with a big plastic bag, load it with frozen food and also line it with dish towels, just in case.  Everything has always gotten there and was still frozen solid.

We always check the luggage with our other luggage.  International travel allows 2 checked luggages for free, at least Cayman airways still does, so there is no additional charge for the food luggage.


----------

